# Bundesverbände: VDSF und DAV, der Vergleich



## Thomas9904 (8. Juli 2010)

*Bundesverbände: VDSF und DAV, der Vergleich, Teil 1: Die Satzungen*​
Verbände sind für jede Interessensgruppe wichtig. Gerade auch bei Anglern. Viele in der Öffentlichkeit populäre Verbände der Natur/Tier/Umweltschützer kann man ja nun nicht gerade als Freunde der Angelei bezeichnen.

Umso wichtiger, dass es Verbände für die Angler gibt, die da eine offensive Strategie vertreten, um die Interessen von fast 5 Millionen Anglern in Deutschland zu vertreten.

Wenn es wie bei den Anglern 2 bundesweite Dachverbände gibt, wird dies sicherlich nicht einfacher. Mit einem gemeinsamen Dachverband könnte man gegenüber Politik, Medien, Gesellschaft und anderen Interessensruppen deutlich stärker auftreten. 

Da sich aber die zwei Dachverbände der Angler teilweise deutlich unterscheiden, muss man sich als Angler Gedanken machen, welcher Dachverband da am nächsten bei den Interessen der Angler liegt. 

Im föderalen System - wenn es ums Fischereirecht und damit auch ums Angeln  geht - ist in der Bundesrepublik alles ziemlich zersplittert und uneinheitlich. Das gilt nicht zuletzt auch für die Landesverbände von DAV und VDSF.

Daher macht es wenig Sinn, hier alle Landesverbände vorzustellen, sondern wir widmen uns lieber den Bundesverbäden. Auch wenn diese gegenüber ihren jeweiligen Landesverbänden keine Weisungsbefugnis haben, da diese juristisch selbständig sind, geben die Bundesverbände doch zumindest die jeweilige "Zielrichtung" vor Und nach denen sollen/müssen sich ja auch die Landesverbände richten. Und nach denen sind auch die Satzungen der jeweiligen Landesverbände "konstruiert" worden.

Es gibt viele Themen, die auch hier im Anglerboard immer wieder diskutiert werden, zu denen die jeweiligen Dachverbände ihre Meinungen vertreten oder veröffentlichen, Definitionen aufstellen und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit betreiben.

Da viele Angler ja zwangsweise in Vereinen sein müssen, um überhaupt an ein Gewässer zu kommen, diese Vereine dann wiederum meistens einem der beiden Verbände angehören, sollten also die Angler schon wissen, welche Standpunkte und Meinungen die beiden Dachverbände vertreten.

Und auch wenn für den DAV feststeht und das auch so veröffentlicht wird, dass erst nach einer anglerfreundlichen Satzungsänderung des VDSF überhaupt erst an eine Fusion zu denken ist, müssen wir ja jetzt zuerst mal von dem ausgehen, was momentan rechtsgültig ist. Es weiss ja keiner, wasa da mal beschlossen werden wird - wenn überhaupt..

Da ist natürlich dann zuerst einmal die Satzung beider Verbände zu vergleichen. Dort wird ja nicht nur das juristische und verwaltungsmäßige Prozedere festgelgt, auch der Zweck eines Verbandes sowie die Mittel, mit denen das umgesetzt werden soll, sind da festgeschrieben.

*Die Satzungen der Verbände​*Und da gibt es doch erhebliche Unterschiede schon gleich zu Beginn der Satzungen, in denen der Zweck der Verbände festgelegt wird.

*Der Verbandszweck*
Nachfolgend also aus beiden Satzungen der "Zweck", den der jeweilige Verband für sich selber sieht und der verfolgt wird.

*Satzung VDSF*




*Satzung DAV*


> 1.Der DAV ist eine Vereinigung von Anglerverbänden und -vereinen in Deutschland, deren vorrangigstes Anliegen darin besteht, für ein waidgerechtes Angeln einzutreten und sich von den Grundsätzen des Umwelt- und Naturschutzes, insbesondere den Anforderungen des Biotop- und Artenschutzes, leiten zu lassen. Dabei setzt er sich besonders für die Erhaltung und Schaffung gesunder aquatischer Lebensräume zum Wohle der Allgemeinheit ein.
> Der DAV versteht sich als überparteiliche Organisation, die für alle Konfessionen offen steht und in der weder rassenmäßige oder nationale Schranken noch ideologische Vorurteile bestehen.



*Unterschiede*
Während also beim VDSF in disem Punkt der Satzung das Wort "Angler" überhaupt nur einmal auftaucht in Verbindung damit, dass sich der VDSF als Vertretung nur der organisierten Angler sieht, geht es ansonsten beim VDSF nicht ums Angeln, sondern nur um Naturschutz- und Gewässerschutz. 

Im Gegensatz dazu liest man in der Satzung des DAV, dass es diesem Verband klar um Angler und angeln geht, dass der Verband vorrangig für das waidgerechte Angeln eintreten will.

*Aufgaben des Verbandes/Verwirklichung*
Interessant auch, was beide Verbände in ihrer Satzung bei "Aufgaben" bzw. "Verwirklichung" so alles stehen haben. Wie also die Verbände sich selber und ihre Aufgaben sehen. 

*Satzung VDSF*




*Satzung DAV*


> 2.Die Ziele der Satzung werden verwirklicht durch:
> a) die aktive Mitarbeit bei der Lösung von Natur-, Umwelt-, Gewässer-, Landschafts- und Tierschutzfragen; dazu unterhält der DAV bzw. seine bevollmächtigten Organe zu allen staatlichen, wissenschaftlichen und sonstigen Organisationen und Einrichtungen Verbindungen auf nationaler sowie internationaler Ebene, die der Durchsetzung des Anliegens des Verbandes und der Vertretung seiner Interessen bzw. der seiner Mitglieder dienlich und notwendig sind,
> b) die Beratung seiner Mitglieder auf dem Gebiet der Hege der Fischbestände, der Gewässerpflege, des Biotop- und Artenschutzes, der Arterhaltung und Wiederansiedlung von Fischarten,
> c) die Hege und Pflege der im und am Gewässer vorkommender Tierarten und Pflanzen im Rahmen des Fischerei- und Umweltrechts,
> ...



*Unterschiede*
Auch hier gibt es zum einen wieder interessante Unterschiede. Einmal im Text selber, zum anderen aber auch in der Verhaltensweise der Verbände.

In beiden Satzungen steht ja die "Unterrichtung der Öffentlichkeit". Während sich der DAV an seine Satzung hält und mit der  Öffentlichkeit bzw. den Medien kommuniziert, ist das beim VDSF ganz anders. Wir wissen ja von vielen Nachfragen unsererseits an die Verbände, dass der VDSF-Bund da meist gegen seine eigene Satzung verstößt, indem er Anfragen gar nicht erst beantwortet.

Das sieht man auch z. B. daran, das die Satzung des DAV im Netz veröffentlicht und für jeden einsehbar ist, während man sich die des VDSF erst einmal besorgen und zuschicken lassen muss.

Sehr interessant auch die Aussagen bezüglich des Angelns selber - was uns als "normale Angler" ja am meisten interessiert. 

Während der VDSF das "waidgerechte Fischen" nur "pflegen" will, will der DAV "alle Formen des Angelns im Rahmen des Tierschutzgesetzes" sogar fördern!

Der Rest der Satzungen dreht sich nicht um Angeln oder Angler, sondern das sind dann die rechtlichen Formalien mit Aufnahme, Ausschluss, Auflösung etc., die sich jeder Verein geben muss.

*Außerhalb der Satzung*​Abe es gibt ja nicht nur die Satzungen. Zu vielen immer wieder diskutierten Punkten haben die Verbände ja jeweils Stellungnahmen oder Definitionen abgegeben. Daher wollen wir im folgenden die zur Zeit geltenden und veröffentlichten Standpunkte und Definitionen der Verbände zu verschiedenen Fragen, die uns als Angler immer wieder beschäftigen, hier gegenüber stellen.

*Setzkescher*

*Zurücksetzen von Fischen*

*Gemeinschafts/Wettfischen*


----------

